# Gotta Brag on my dog.....



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

So I had a nice Saturday morning. Been itchin' hard to get out for months. Got into my stand a little late (remember halfway there I hadn't bought tags yet and had to make a stop).

Hadn't even gotten my camo on when three does come in from behind me. I sit down still in my tshirt with my scent-lock still on the string yet to be hoisted up. The does are spooky, I presume they heard me come in. The first moves through an opening and I shoot. I put a bad shot on. I knew it right away. I flinched and pulled. I was encouraged by the sound of breaking ribs though. I sat a while, but it was getting ready to rain so I figured I better go have a look.

Found decent blood, and trailed it about 80 yds. Then it stopped. I circled for about an hour. Nothing else. I am colorblind and blood trailing is tough for me. I called the wife and woke her up and asked her NICELY to come help, and to bring my lab, Josie. She loaded up the baby and the dog and an made the hour drive.

We had Josie on a lead, as required by law. Here I am with my wife crawling around and me holding the baby in a baby bjorn. 

Josie has found animals for us before. She has recovered Turkeys, Antelope and a Whitetail in WV. Ussually I let her loose with a bell and she just winds the deer and stops at it. While my wife, who sees blood well, was struggleing to pick up the trail, my lab kept sniffing and licking blood, back trailing to where I shot the deer. So we took a walk, and she picked up the trail. Her tail started spinning and she surged forward, dragging me and the baby down hill. I could see blood again, and she had her nose to it, licking and snuffling. And there it was, piled up in the brambles!

Josie got a double cheeseburger at McDonalds on the way home.

I have never done any training with her on blood or deer. She just seems to have a nack for it. I think I am going to start working her a little on blood and deer. This is the third time she has recovered a big game animal for me that I would have never found without her.

Im really proud of my dog right now....


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice to see you recovered the Deer. You could most likely hire her out with those skills. Nice story too.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

DaleM said:


> Nice to see you recovered the Deer. You could most likely hire her out with those skills. Nice story too.


I was thinking the same thing on the hiring her out. I know there are quite a few folks that do offer their services during the fall. Your story is perfect proof that it could really paid off.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

good job on josie's part kevin, she is a wonderdog no doubt.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Congrats on the newborn. I haven't talked to you in a while, and I've been wondering if you were a pappa yet.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Steve. Matt is 3 months old now and is doing well. My bow-hunt described below is the first thing I have gotten to since his birth. Been trying to get out fishing, but have given that up for the year.


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

Someone posted these web sites on the local Gun Club web site, check them out their all about dogs used for lost downed game. They even have a section on training. 
:! I'm going to start a new thread also on this subject.

www.unitedbloodtrackers.org

www.deersearch.org

Enjoy

FireMurph


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds to me like she deserved the backstraps and not a Double Cheese


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Easy Fishman, she FOUND the deer. Not SHOT and TAGGED the deer...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

haha true true


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> Easy Fishman, she FOUND the deer. Not SHOT and TAGGED the deer...


She didn't gut it either...although she probably would have loved to do that one as well.


----------

